# aikido moves



## Manny (Aug 30, 2011)

Last night only one student show up, I was a little sad and I change things a bit, instead of the same TKD regular class I teach completly diferent just to motivate me and my student. We started with joging to then do some judo rolls and break falls, I am not the best on this but I can do them pretty decently this was our warm up so the I show the student how a roll or a break fall can hel him, so I we did some iponseo nage and some dashy baray sweeps, at this point we were right on so we did as many one step sparrings (ipon kumite) as we can to finish some aikido moves like katate tory/ikkio pin, and two other katate techs (sorry I forgot the names), we finished saoked wet but happy.

I must say the aikido techs we were working one I learnt them from aikido sensei a couple of saturdays ago in a multimartial arts training session (we had karate do, lime-lama,iaido,aikido and tkd senseis) so I was exposed to the firsts aikido techs and back in 1996-97 I had some aikido classes too, so the aikido basics are not as complicated.

Aikido is an interesting martial art for sure, I think I will keep going to the once a month training session with the guys (the one I told you lines above) and trying to assist to aikido lesson in a regular basis.

I think aikido+tks can be a good marriaje.

Manny


----------



## JohnEdward (Aug 30, 2011)

Isn't that what they call Hapkido?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 30, 2011)

JohnEdward said:


> Isn't that what they call Hapkido?



Bite your tongue sir!


----------

